# i found the solution



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

*
Hello there, iam a 21 years old girl, i've been suffering from almost a one and half years of depersonalization, anxiety and negative thoughts. I gained nothing from this feelings except isolation!! this term defines my first stages of this weird feeling, i sat the first 3 months at home doing nothing, from the doctor to house only and i even went out of my house crying and having the feeling i will faint and die.. after many visit to my doctor and having this isolated life i didnt like what i was in, God creats an illness and creates the way to pass it also. So, there must have been a solution. After searching on the net and educating myself with this ilness. i had to get back to my college and friends. i made a deep promise to my self that i have to face my fears. when i find myself saying i cant go out of house, i go out. when i sit and feel of wanting a glass o water but the anxitey keeps me from doing this. i get up and do it, as to say i did the opposite of what my bain tells me. That what made 40% better. another 20% was to study, log on the net, talk on the phone, clea, cook. do anything u can. iam now 60% better than b4. at least i get up even if worry thoughts in my mind and iam anxious in going out, my mind is now automated that despite this feelings i will go out. iam not on my way to be 80 to 90% better which i started feeling them by not thinking of DP, really its just feeling, i've suffered 1.5 years and this is feeling that brings -ve thoughts that turns out to be all wrong. nothing will happen to you but to be 90% good u have to stop obbssesing about it, i didnt go a little except when i do so and for a long time, it wont go from one night, please be patient. i hope this helps you, thank u so much *


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

good for you. i Agree you have to face your fears and deal with it. I did it as wel, and i was able to go to school and work again. I was affraid of cancer, so i watched doctershows (cancer is used so offen) and i got less afraid of it. So i did get a little better. But after that point, i got stuck and it aint getting better no more. So whats the next step ?

I find the topic title a bit misleading if a may say so...


----------



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

the next step is i think is to let ur mind focus in anything except anxiety. u know my fiance got me a wonderful book
it says that you its a cycle that ur mind got used to, you think,get anxious,get body symptoms then this awful spacy feeling. last day at college last week i used to be anxious being alone and getting up stairs alone, when i said with power and beleive that these are just feelings they are nothing and i cant dwell on them, this really improved me and i got up without 0.1% worry! it was amazing! also ur mind is the horse that rides a cart. u can control what ur mond says. nest thing to do is when u feel something u say this is feeling and any feeling comes from my heart so how can i go after what my heart tell me, this will decrease the stress u have from the thoughts that comes. one last thing is that u say to ur self i will only worry from the danger i get exposed to, somethin that is waiting for u or something that u saw. remember what u feel is from ur heart and u can never go after ur heart!


----------

